
Facebook takes down Trump ads 'for violating our policy against organized hate' - saravana85
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/18/tech/facebook-trump-ads-triangle-takedown/index.html
======
joshstrange
> The ads targeted the far left group Antifa

So are we just accepting this now? It’s not a group, at best it’s an ideology.

~~~
birdyrooster
Why do people bother with antifa moniker anyways? Is one syllable worth the
loss in clarity that would come from having your opposition be forced to speak
the word anti-fascist? To rule out willful ignorance of the public to discount
"antifa" (strangely pronounced with the accent on the i, undermining the
reception of the "anti" prefix) as some foreign set of concepts when in
reality it is the basis of this nation.

~~~
bobdole12345
It's because saying you're anti-anti-fascist would make you sound like an
asshole.

This lets them pretend they're talking about something different, but all the
dogs hear the whistle.

~~~
reducesuffering
Naming is irrelevant. You can make a group named anti-evil do anything. They
would say "Are you anti-anti-evil? Are you for evil? What is wrong with you?"

------
xerox13ster
OH BOY! If he signed an executive order for Twitter applying a fact check to a
single tweet, what will his reaction be to the removal of a reaching ad
campaign that he spent real money on?

~~~
rsynnott
Well... he could sign another futile executive order?

Attempting to force advertisers to carry political ads probably wouldn't fly
with the courts.

